# Has Goldfinger Aston Martin been released 'recently'?



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

My original that I built in the 1960's is sort of falling apart and I don't feel like going to extreme efforts to disassemble, re-prep repaint and reassemble. I will if I have to.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Who made the original? Do you know the scale?

Google shows me a bunch of 1/24 model kits from a company called Doyusha. Didn't price more than a couple, which were expensive.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll bet you meant the Aurora kit.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Aurora never released a "James Bond" car. They released a "Super Spy Car" that was a DB-5 with all the Goldfinger gadgets. Aurora did not have the license to JB at the time. Here is a great re-build article on an original Super Spy Car junker.
Aurora's Super Spy Car: James Bond's DB5 wannabe - Work In Progress - Vehicles - Britmodeller.com

The story goes that the molds were modified and Monogram later released the car as a DB-4. I had the Aurora kit back in the 80's and built it (poorly). Sadly it was lost in my basement flood in the early 2000's.
Doyusha makes a stock DB-5 and a Bond version, which sells for considerably more. I would love to grab one or the other.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

here's some info:
Aston Martin Db4-1/25 Revell Monogram...A detailed Story!-Update May 14, 2012 - Scale Auto Magazine - For building plastic & resin scale model cars, trucks, motorcycles, & dioramas

Airfix has a cheap one:
Airfix A50089A Aston Martin DB5 Starter Set 1:32


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There have been three James Bond Aston Martin "Spy Cars"

Airfix made one, and it has never been reissued. Apparently the tooling is now lost. I don't think that kit was issued after the mid to late 60s.

Aurora, at the time, did not have a James Bond license so they did their version of the car as just the "Spy Car" but it was the Goldfinger car. It has never been reissued either. The Aurora kit is more common than the Airfix kit, but neither kit is cheap, and the ones you find on eBay are usually glue bombs. I'd expect to pay $150 for a good Aurora kit and $200+ for an unbuilt Airfix one.

The Aurora kit was based on their existing Aston Martin car which is close but not identical to the type used in Goldfinger. That kit is more common in both original Aurora boxes and also the 1998 Revell reissue. You could modify it to look like the "Spy Car".

Doyusha offered their own Goldfinger car. Like the Aurora kit, it seems to be based in part on a similar regular Aston Martin in the Doyusya line. The kit is probably the best of the three but in some ways the least interesting. It is more of a curbside and most of the novelty features do not actually work but you can glue the parts in different positions. Like if you want to add the bullet proof screen you have to cut a hole in the body to fit the panel. It does have two nice figures of Bond and Odd Job. Disappointingly, Doyusha's You Only Live Twice Toyota 2000 is in 1/20 so its a different scale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

robiwon2 said:


> The story goes that the molds were modified and Monogram later released the car as a DB-4. .


No the reason Aurora had to make their Goldfinger car with a DB-4 instead of the proper DB-5 is that Aurora already had a DB-4 kit and they simply reused as much as possible to make the Spy Car. For whatever reason, the Spy Car was never reissued, although the stock DB-4 mold was still run and it was later reissued both by Monogram (in a Monogram box) and then Revell Monogram in a repro SSP box.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Yes, I meant my Aurora kit from way back in the past. I do have the following though, somewhere in my stash I could build. And I have a couple of nice diecasts, one is the Danbury Mint car. That one is very nice. But I still want the one I built poorly as a kid. 

*ASTON MARTIN DB4 - REVELL/MONOGRAM 1997*
*JAMES BOND ASTON MARTIN DB5 1/24 (GOLDFINGER) WITH BOND AND ODDJOB - DOYUSHA*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got the Doyusha one on the to-do pile. Almost started it a few months ago, then got distracted again.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would be curious to know what you guys think of the 1:18 diecast DB5 from Autoart: 
AutoArt 1:18 1965 Aston Martin DB5 Diecast Model - Diecast Zone

I don't have superior modeling skills, and the ready to display diecast version from this, one of the best diecast companies, looks pretty amazing to me from the pics.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, that AutoArt is nice! Out of my budget, but very nice.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

robiwon2 said:


> Wow, that AutoArt is nice! Out of my budget, but very nice.


Yeah, it's available on eBay for about $160-$170. Tempting.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There was that huge James Bond Aston Martin subscription model. 1/6 or 1/8 or something?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the subscription one it was eaglemoss if I recall,its 8th scale,has all the functions,extending bumper rams,tyre shredders,bullet proof shield,machine guns behind side lights,smoke oil spreaders at rear lights,revolving number plates,ejector seat,radar screen,telephone,and weapons drawer,the ejector seat works by pushing down on the gear lever,it also has full engine detail and engine sound can be turned on using the tiny ignition key,also has working lights and break lights when pedal depressed and acceleration sound when pedal depressed and the horn sounds just incase you should need it,at first it appears expensive at about £800.00 but if you were to buy something like this ready assembled it would probably be two or three times that price and you miss out on the fun of building it,its well designed in my opinion and worth the money,it still turns heads when I take it along to the odd model show here in Scotland,I also have the old Airfix/Craftmaster Golfinger Aston Martin,its in a state of restoration,I have resprayed the body parts with Aston Martin Silver Fox that I got mixed specially after getting the code etc from Aston Martin themselves,the wheels are going to be the problem though as the tyres have been happily dissolving the plastic over the years and my Airfix Toyota 2000 is showing the same problem,and these were built before any of the tips to prevent this happening were known to me,sorry no pics to post

cheers
Gordon


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy, run-on sentence, Bat-Man! Too much work to make any sense out of all that, Gordon. Sorry!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Did not realise this kit existed. A friend just picked it up for $15!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's pretty cool. I still have no idea what differences there are between a DB4, DB5 and DB6 though.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

DB4 had a more boxy front end. DB5 had the laid back headlights with round taillights. The DB6 was the same but with rectangular tail lights. This looks to be a very nice kit, full detail.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

DB4, DB5 and DB6 are sort of like a 34, 35, and 36 Ford or subsequent years/models of many cars. Just a revision of a basic style.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Proper2 said:


> Holy, run-on sentence, Bat-Man! Too much work to make any sense out of all that, Gordon. Sorry!


LOL,sorry I tend to get carried away,maybe I should have split it into a couple of posts,I'm sure you'll manage it after acouple of beers...lol>
I will keep that in mind for future posts


cheers
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Basic body shape is about the same yes, but if your building a James Bond car, it's got to be a DB5, it's all in the details.

I checked eBay and the their are a few DB6's there running from $90-$130.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Airfix and MPC Aston Martins all command a pretty good price these days. The cheapest alternatives are to use the Aurora/Monogram kit (yeah its a DB4 but its closer than a 6) or just get the Doyusha kit.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmm, beg to differ that the DB4 is closer to a DB5 than the DB6 is. Check the stand up headlights on the Monogram DB4 and compare to the DB5 and DB6. The DB6 has a split front bumper but has the same laid back headlights.


























I have a line on something special. I'll follow up on it at the end of the month......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

robiwon2 said:


> Hmm, beg to differ that the DB4 is closer to a DB5 than the DB6 is. Check the stand up headlights on the Monogram DB4 and compare to the DB5 and DB6. The DB6 has a split front bumper but has the same laid back headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk I think its six to one, half dozen to the other. But, its a lot harder to get a DB6 kit and you will probably pay a lot more too. The DB4 or DB5 are easier and cheaper. Doyusha sells a stock DB5 as well. 

I bought the Danbury Mint Goldfinger car when they retired it about 15 years ago. It's the only die cast I have (I hate die cast stuff) but I will say it is very well done and worth the money. And, it was still cheaper than buying an Airfix or Aurora kit.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'll probably wind up with the Doyusha when I get around to it.


----------

